# Το διαβάζω σωστά;



## drsiebenmal (Jun 11, 2011)

Φίλος, συνταξιούχος δημοσίου (με μέση σύνταξη, στα όρια των νέων περικοπών) μου εστειλε το παραπάνω στιγμιότυπο από ένα ιντερνετικό γκάλοπ στο in.gr. Ο φίλος, που κατάφερε να βγει στη σύνταξη χωρίς να έχει φτιάξει δικό του σπίτι και πρέπει (με τρεις συντάξεις, οι δύο βασικές) να φροντίζει και τους δύο ηλικιωμένους γονείς του, μου έγραψε:

Να πώς αποδεικνύεται ότι οι περισσότεροι γύρω μας δεν έχουν πάρει πρέφα για το τι μπορεί να συμβεί. Έχουν τυφλωθεί κανονικότατα. Συνήθως στις δημοσκοπήσεις του in.gr βλέπεις λογικά αποτελέσματα. Το συγκεκριμένο, και μάλιστα με 3.500 ψήφους, βγαίνει από κάθε λογική.​
Του απάντησα:

Και όμως, εμένα αυτό το γκάλοπ μου φαίνεται απόλυτα λογικό, και δείχνει ότι ίσως εμείς δεν έχουμε πάρει πρέφα τι συμβαίνει. Τι λέει το γκάλοπ; Ουσιαστικά λέει:

_Κορόιδα συνέλληνες, *εμείς* είμαστε η πλειοψηφία. Ας χρεοκοπήσει το κράτος μια ώρα αρχύτερα. Εμένα δεν με νοιάζει επειδή έχω το σπιτάκι μου, το εξοχικό μου στο χωριό να βάζω καμιά ντοματούλα κι έχω βγάλει τα λεφτά μου έξω. Λίγα, πολλά, τα έσωσα πια. Τι νομίζετε ότι κάνω ενάμιση χρόνο τώρα, που εσείς αγωνιάτε και δουλεύετε διπλά σαν κορόιδα; Γέρους να φροντίσω δεν έχω (πέθαναν και μου άφησαν ό,τι είχαν και δεν είχαν), η δημόσια υγεία είναι ένα ανέκδοτο (έτσι κι αλλιώς πληρώνω φακελάκια και για τα φάρμακα έχω κρατήσει το βιβλιάριο ενός θείου μου, που παίρνω ακόμα τη σύνταξή του), τα παιδιά μου μεγάλωσαν, τα σπούδασα έξω, δουλεύουν έξω, και τους έδωσα ευχή και κατάρα να μην ξαναπατήσουν εδώ πριν χρεοκοπήσουμε. Να γυρίσουν αφεντικά.

Ας χρεοκοπήσει το κράτος, να αγοράσω και το χωράφι του γείτονα κοψοχρονιά. Όσο αργεί το κράτος να χρεοκοπήσει και βάζει φόρους για να ξεπληρώσει, τόσο θα αρχίσω να ζορίζομαι κι εγώ. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, οι φτωχοί χαμένοι για χαμένοι είναι. Γιατί πρέπει να με παρασύρουν κι εμένα μαζί τους; Γιατί να αλλάξουμε τις ισορροπίες; Με το ζόρι θέλουμε να τους ξυπνήσουμε και ν' αγριέψουν τα πράγματα; Και να πάνε ποιος ξέρει σε ποια κατεύθυνση..._​
Ήμουν άραγε υπερβολικός;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 11, 2011)

Το περίεργο, κατά τη γνώμη μου, είναι ότι δείχνουν να αποζητούν την κρατική χρεοκοπία και άνθρωποι που είναι απόλυτα εξαρτημένοι από το κράτος: π.χ. μισθωτοί του στενού και ευρύτερου δημόσιου τομέα και συνταξιούχοι. Είναι σίγουρο ότι στην πλατεία Συντάγματος, μεταξύ των χιλιάδων αγανακτισμένων βρίσκονται πολλοί και από αυτές τις δύο τάξεις ανθρώπων. Κάποιος (βλ. Κουρής και Άλτερ, π.χ.) τους έχει πείσει ότι αν το κράτος σταματήσει να πληρώνει τους δανειστές του, με κάποιο μαγικό τρόπο θα έχει λεφτά για να πληρώνει μισθούς και συντάξεις.


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2011)

(Σε λάθος νήμα το έγραψα και με καθυστέρηση ανακάλυψα το παρόν.)


Δεν έχουμε συζητήσει καθόλου σχετικά με τις προτάσεις για Δημοψήφισμα που ακούγονται από διάφορα χείλη (προσπαθώ να σκεφτώ μια λιτή περιγραφή τού πώς νιώθω γι' αυτό το θέμα που να μην περιορίζεται στη λέξη «Βλακεία» και ομοιοκατάληκτες — ίσως «Όλα τα 'χε η Μαριωρή»), αλλά το δημοψήφισμα που είδα στο in.gr δεν θα ήθελα να το κρίνω από το αποτέλεσμα (ούτε να κρίνω κι αυτούς που ψήφισαν με κριτήριο τις δικές μου προτιμήσεις) αλλά από τη διατύπωση των ερωτημάτων:
Σε ένα ενδεχόμενο δημοψήφισμα για την οικονομική κρίση τι θα επιλέγατε;

Σκληρότερα οικονομικά μέτρα εντός του πλαισίου και των λύσεων της EE και του Μημονίου* (sic)
Λύση πέρα ή έξω από το Μνημόνιο, ακόμη κι αν αυτό φέρει τη χώρα σε σύγκρουση με την EE ή την οδηγήσει εκτός ευρωζώνης
​
Βέβαια, ένα ενδεχόμενο δημοψήφισμα θα είχε κάπως διαφορετική διατύπωση. Π.χ.

Σωτηρία εντός του πλαισίου του Μνημονίου
Επιστροφή σε πληθωρισμένη δραχμή
Για να καταλάβουμε τι είναι η πληθωρισμένη δραχμή θα μας έστελναν να δούμε τον Ολλανδό με το χιλιάρικο 210 x 80.
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231113088

* Μημόνιο: Ου γαρ έρχεται μόνον.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 11, 2011)

Ας πήγαινε και με αυτό το χαρτονόμισμα:






Από τη βίκη:

*Hyperinflation in Greece*
Greece went through its worst inflation in 1944. In 1942, the highest denomination was 50,000 drachmai. By 1944, the highest denomination was 100,000,000,000 drachmai. In the 1944 currency reform, 1 new drachma was exchanged for 50,000,000,000 drachmai. Another currency reform in 1953 replaced the drachma at an exchange rate of 1 new drachma = 1,000 old drachmai. The overall impact of hyperinflation: 1 (1953) drachma = 50,000,000,000,000 pre 1944 drachmai. The Greek monthly inflation rate reached 8.5 billion percent in October 1944.​


----------



## panadeli (Jun 11, 2011)

Εγώ είμαι υπέρ ενός δημοψηφίσματος με ερώτημα αν θα παραμείνουμε ή όχι στο ευρώ. Αυτό διακυβεύεται αυτή τη στιγμή, αυτό το ερώτημα πρέπει να τεθεί στο δημοψήφισμα. Είμαι υπέρ του δημοψηφίσματος επειδή πιστεύω ότι πρόκειται για ένα κομβικής σημασίας θέμα, για το οποίο πρέπει ο λάος συνολικά να αποφασίσει, αναλαμβάνοντας ταυτόχρονα και την ευθύνη της απόφασής του. Έχοντας αναλάβει οι ίδιοι οι πολίτες την ευθύνη γι' αυτό το τόσο σημαντικό ζήτημα, δεν θα μπορούν μετά να βγάζουν την ουρά τους απέξω και να πηγαίνουν στο Σύνταγμα να μουντζώνουν τους πολιτικούς που χρόνια τώρα ψηφίζουν. 

Αν από το δημοψήφισμα βγει απόφαση υπέρ της παραμονής στην ΕΕ και το ευρώ, θα μπορεί μετά ο Παπανδρέου, χωρίς δικαιολογίες πια, να βάλει μπορστά ένα σκληρό πρόγραμμα εξυγίανσης και εξορθολογισμού του Δημοσίου. Αν ο λαός αποφασίσει να βγούμε από την Ευρώπη, ο Παπανδρέου λογικά θα συνειδητοποιήσει ότι ήρθε η ώρα πια να παραιτηθεί και ίσως να μεταναστεύσει, με ελικόπτερο ή χωρίς, στη γενέτειρά του. Πιθανότατα θα τον ακολουθήσω κι εγώ. 

Υ.Γ. Δεν παίρνω όρκο ότι δεν θα αποδειχθεί βλακώδης η απόφαση να γίνει δημοψήφισμα, αλλά διατηρώ την αισιοδοξία μου ότι ο ένδοξος ελληνικός λαός θα φανεί αντάξιος του ραντεβού του με την ιστορία και δεν θα αποφασίσει να καταδικάσει τα παιδιά του να ζουν, επίσημα και με τη βούλα, σε μια τριτοκοσμική χώρα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2011)

Το προηγούμενο ποστ μου είναι γραμμένο με διάθεση διακωμώδησης, επειδή μόνο έτσι μπορώ να το δω το θέμα. Καταλαβαίνω την προσέγγισή σου, panadeli, αλλά τώρα πρέπει να πρήζουμε τα αφτιά των άλλων με ενωτικά μηνύματα. Οτιδήποτε έχει διχαστικό χαρακτήρα μάς οδηγεί σε χειρότερους και χειρότερους διχασμούς, που σπάνια επιλύονται με ομαλές διαδικασίες. Και δεν θα ήθελα να σε ακολουθήσω, ούτε στην προσέγγισή σου ούτε στην Αμερική.
:)


----------



## panadeli (Jun 11, 2011)

Ούτως ή άλλως η κοινωνία είναι διχασμένη, οπότε δήθεν ενωτικά μηνύματα χωρίς πραγματικό περιεχόμενο δεν έχουν νόημα. 
Δεν θα δινόταν όμως ένα αληθινά ενωτικό μήνυμα αν, ξερωγώ, το δημοψήφισμα έβγαζε 70% υπέρ του ευρώ; Ίσως είμαι υπεραισιόδοξος, αλλά για κάπου εκεί το κόβω.

Επίσης, δεν θα δινόταν ενωτικό μήνυμα αν τα περισσότερα κόμματα του πολιτικού φάσματος τάσσονταν υπέρ της παραμονής στο ευρώ; Γιατί απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, είτε με μισόλογα, είτε με κουβέντες περί ψευτοδιλημμάτων, είτε έτσι είτε γιουβέτσι, κανένα πολιτικό κόμμα δεν θα τολμήσει ανοιχτά να προτείνει επιστροφή στη δραχμή. Ακόμα και η Παπαρήγα, που δυο δεκαετίες τώρα σταθερά μιλάει για έξοδο από την Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση γενικότερα, όχι απλά από το ευρώ, πριν από λίγες μέρες δήλωσε ότι η επιστροφή στη δραχμή κάτω από τις παρούσες συνθήκες θα ήταν καταστροφική!

Αν γίνει δημοψήφισμα, προβλέπω το εξής σενάριο: Το ΚΚΕ και ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ θα το καταγγείλουν (κι ας το ζητάει ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ επίμονα εδώ και καιρό), με το επιχείρημα ότι θέτει ψευδή διλήμματα, και θα προτείνουν αποχή. Οι υπόλοιπες δυνάμεις του πολιτικού φάσματος (ΠΑΣΟΚ, ΝΔ, Καρατζαφέρης, Μπακογιάννη, Κουβέλης, Οικολόγοι) θα τοποθετηθούν, είτε ανοιχτά είτε με επιφυλάξεις, υπέρ του ευρώ. Ο λαός θα φανεί λογικός και θα ψηφίσει υπέρ της παραμονής στο ευρώ.

Ξέρω ότι τζογάρω πολλά αν συμβεί το αντίθετο, αλλά, στην τελική, αυτά έχει η δημοκρατία. Αν αποφασίσουμε μόνοι μας να βγάλουμε τα μάτια μας, ας τα βγάλουμε.

Αν σε χαλάει η Αμερική, έχω στα υπόψη μου Ολλανδία και Σουηδία. :)


----------



## SBE (Jun 11, 2011)

Συγγνώμη, panadeli, αλλά μου δίνεις την εντύπωση ότι είσαι μπερδεμένος και δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι γιατί. ΟΚ, εγώ είμαι εκτός Ελλάδας, οπότε είναι άλλη η οπτική μου γωνία, αλλά μου φαίνεται περίεργο που σου φαίνεται περίεργο το ότι δεν τίθεται θέμα επιστροφής στη δραχμή και μπερδεύεις τη στάση του ΚΚΕ σε περίοδο παχιών αγελάδων με την (ρεαλιστικότερη) δήλωση Παπαρήγα τώρα. Ακόμα και οι πιο φανατικοί αντί-ΕΕ αντιλαμβάνονται ότι τα προβλήματά μας ΤΩΡΑ δε λύνονται έτσι. Και προφανώς ακόμα κι αυτοί, δεν ονειρεύονταν καμιά ακαριαία αποχώρηση, μάλλον καμιά σταδιακή απομάκρυνση με επαναδιαπραγματεύσεις θα φαντάζονταν. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, να σου πω ένα παράδειγμα από την επιστροφή στη δραχμή; Πες λοιπόν ότι αποφασίζεται και ανακοινώνεται η επιστροφή στη δραχμή από μια συγκεκριμένη ημερομηνία και πέρα. 
Ας πούμε ότι το νομισματοκοπείο κατάφερε να τυπώσει νέα χαρτονομίσματα χωρίς να πάρει χαμπάρι κανένας (πράγμα αδύνατο) και έχοντας καταφέρει να κρατήσουν τις σχετικές συμφωνίες με την ΕΚΤ και την ΕΕ μυστικές (επίσης αδύνατο).
Πες επίσης ότι η έγκριση της Βουλής για έξοδό μας από διακρατική σύμβαση κάπως έχει παρακαμφθεί ή έχει παρθεί κεκλεισμένων των θυρών και χωρίς δημοσίευση στην εφημερίδα της κυβερνήσεως (ομοίως αδύνατο). 
Και βγαίνει ο ΓΑΠ στην τηλεόραση στις οχτώ το βράδυ και λέει από τα μεσάνυχτα απόψε επιστροφή στη δραχμή, αιφνιδιάζοντας τράπεζες, επιχειρήσεις κλπ που δεν θα έχουν εφοδιαστεί με το νέο νόμισμα, και προκαλώντας φυσικά ζημίες (μην ξεχνάς ότι για την αλλαγή στο ευρώ είχαμε μήνες προετοιμασίας και ενημέρωσης και δεν άλλαξε μαγικά το περιεχόμενο του πορτοφολιού μας τα μεσάνυχτα της Πρωτοχρονιάς). 

Πάω στοίχημα ότι στις οχτώ και πέντε θα πολιορκούνται τα ΑΤΜ από πολίτες που θα κοιτάνε να μαζέψουν όσα μετρητά γίνεται σε ευρώ. Μπορεί να έχουμε και τίποτα ληστείες για τον ίδιο σκοπό. Και γενική αναρχία, με όλα τα επακόλουθα. 
Αλλά πες ότι ξημερώνει η επόμενη μέρα χωρίς πολλούς νεκρούς και τραυματίες, ότι κάπως εφοδιάζονται τράπεζες κι υπηρεσίες με το νέο νόμισμα και δίνεις ευρώ, παίρνεις δραχμές ρέστα. 
Θα ακολουθήσει άμεση κατάρρευση της αγοράς, καθώς η νέα δραχμή θα χάνει συνεχώς την αξία της, ενώ όσοι έχουν ευρώ σε μετρητό θα μπορούν να κάνουν συναλλαγές, αλλά γιατί να τις κάνουν τις συναλλαγές και να χαλάσουν τα ευρώ τους; 
θες να συνεχίσω το σενάριο; Δε λέει. 

Στην πραγματικότητα αν αποφασιστεί ποτέ αποχώρηση από το ευρώ θα γίνει σταδιακά και θα ανακοινωθεί τουλάχιστον μια- δυο βδομάδες πριν γίνει. Κι αυτές τις δυο βδομάδες θα έχουμε σκηνές αλλοφροσύνης στις τράπεζες, καθώς αμέσως όλοι θα σπεύσουν να βγάλουν τα λεφτά τους και να τα φυλάξουν κάτω από το στρώμα. 

Αναφέρομαι μόνο στα πρακτικά προβλήματα, δεν αναφέρομαι καν στο αν είναι εφικτό οικονομικά και πολιτικά. 
Για μένα η πρόταση για επιστροφή στη δραχμή είναι πρόταση ανενημέρωτων και ημιμαθών, που δεν έχουν αντιληφθεί τι είναι η ΕΕ και γιατί είμαστε μέλη της. Τέτοιοι ημιμαθείς υπάρχουν σε όλη την ΕΕ, γι' αυτό ακούγονται σενάρια από άλλες χώρες. Κι αυτό είναι ένα από τα προβλήματα της ΕΕ, αποτέλεσμα του γνωστού δημοκρατικού ελλείμματος.
Αυτοί που υποστηρίζουν αυτή τη λύση, οι ίδιοι θα τρέχουν να βγάλουν τα ευρώ τους από την τράπεζα, μπορεί και με την απειλή του κυνηγετικού τους όπλου


----------



## panadeli (Jun 11, 2011)

@SBE: Μα δεν μου φαίνεται περίεργο ότι ακόμα και οι δυνάμεις που είναι κατά της Ευρώπης διστάζουν να μιλήσουν ανοιχτά για επιστροφή στη δραχμή.
Από πού συμπεραίνεις ότι μου φαίνεται περίεργο; 
Απλά λέω ότι σε περίπτωση δημοψηφίσματος δεν θα υπάρξει συστράτευση υπέρ της εξόδου από το ευρώ, γιατί ακόμα και οι δυνάμεις της Αριστεράς κατά βάθος αντιλαμβάνονται πόσο καταστροφικό θα ήταν κάτι τέτοιο.
Δεν βλέπω να διαφωνούμε κάπου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 11, 2011)

Εδώ, ακόμη πιο αναλυτικό το σενάριο (εμπλουτισμένο και με αποχώρηση της Γερμανίας την αμέσως επόμενη εβδομάδα) από τον Βαρουφάκη: Η κούφια απειλή της εκδίωξης.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 11, 2011)

Ο Λαπαβίτσας πάντως, μιλάει ανοιχτά για έξοδο από την νομισματική ένωση και τη θεωρεί ως τη μοναδική λύση: http://youpayyourcrisis.blogspot.com/2011/02/blog-post_4815.html

Είναι βέβαια υπεραισιόδοξος γιατί μιλάει για κάτι σαν επανάσταση:
_[...]Θα χρειαστεί δημόσιος έλεγχος και ιδιοκτησία στις τράπεζες και γενικότερα στα μέσα παραγωγής, όπως επίσης και στο διεθνές εμπόριο και την κίνηση κεφαλαίων._

Αλλά η προοπτική που περιγράφει αν παραμείνουμε στην ένωση και δεν κάνουμε στάση πληρωμών-έλεγχο του χρέους-διαγραφή τουλάχιστον των 2/3 ως απεχθούς (ή επαχθούς, θα σας γελάσω), είναι σκοτεινή:
_[...]Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι η πολιτική λιτότητας καταστρέφει τις οικονομίες της περιφέρειας και άρα φέρνει τη χρεοκοπία πιο κοντά. Η μεταστροφή που παρατηρείται στη γερμανική πολιτική το τελευταίο διάστημα είναι φυσική απόρροια αυτής της αντίφασης. Όσο θα κινδυνεύουν οι τράπεζες, η γερμανική αστική τάξη θα πρέπει να παρεμβαίνει ώστε να μη χρεοκοπήσουν οι χώρες της περιφέρειας. Εξετάζει λοιπόν την προοπτική να επιτρέψει στο Ταμείο Σταθερότητας να αγοράσει ένα μέρος των προβληματικών ομολόγων της περιφέρειας, αφού πρώτα δανειστεί για το σκοπό αυτό. Μπορεί να συγκατανεύσει στην επιμήκυνση του δανεισμού, ή και σε μείωση επιτοκίων. Δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει την ουσία του προβλήματος, αλλά θα συμβάλλει στο να απαλλαγούν οι τράπεζες από το χρέος. Όταν θα εκλείψει ο κίνδυνος για τις τράπεζες, η Γερμανία θα επιβάλλει όρους στην περιφέρεια που θα είναι τρομακτικοί. Αυτό είναι το περιεχόμενο της ‘φιλικής’ στροφής της. _

Σχετικό, για ενημέρωση από πρώτο χέρι:
Η Αιτιολογική Έκθεση του Μνημόνιου 2 (αυτό που λένε "Μεσοπρόθεσμο"), διαβάστε το σχετικό pdf από την ιστοσελίδα του υπουργείου οικονομικών: http://tinyurl.com/3h2br4u
και το σχέδιο νόμου «ΜΕΣΟΠΡΟΘΕΣΜΟ ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΝΟΜΙΚΗΣ ΣΤΡΑΤΗΓΙΚΗΣ 2012-2015» (πάλι από την ιστοσελίδα του υπουργείου, για να ξέρουμε τι θα προσπαθήσουν να ψηφίσουν μεθαύριο), http://tinyurl.com/6dybk56

Πολύ καλός σχολιασμός (και άρθρα, γενικά) εδώ: http://techiechan.com/?p=1088&cpage=1#comment-7310
Αντιγράφω:
_μα αυτό ειναι το όλο θέμα. να πουληθούνε εκείνα τα φιλετάκια τα οποία αποτελούν δυνητικές cash-cows. δηλαδή νερά υποδομές, αερια πετρέλαια λιμάνια τα πάντα. μετά αυτά θα φέρουν κέρδη αυξάνοντας τις τιμές λες και θα σταματήσεις να πίνεις νερό και να καις αέριο. κι αν το μειώσεις, θα αυξηθούν κι άλλο, στη φεουδαρχία δεν υπάρχουν αδιέξοδα.
αυτό είναι άλλωστε οι “επενδύσεις” . Αγοράζεις έτοιμες υποδομές, φτιάχνεις ένα νέο λόγκο, του ριχνεις ένα βάψιμο , αυξάνεις τις τιμές, τραβάς και μια διαφημιστική καμπάνια που θα ονομάζεται “νερό, πηγή ζωής , πολύτιμο αγαθό” και εισπράτεις ραντιέρικα κέρδη_


----------

